
Apple to release first ARM Mac without Intel processor in next 18 months - Keverw
https://9to5mac.com/2020/02/24/apple-to-release-first-arm-mac-without-intel-processor-in-next-18-months-predicts-kuo/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22406216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22406216)

